# Getting that aged look.



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Found this tutorial over at instructables.com
It's how to give something like lace that "just pulled from the attic look."
http://www.instructables.com/id/Tea-dying/


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have done simular things with coffee, which is a good way to age paper for maps and labels.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I love tea dying.

You can also get a bit darker using coffee.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I used coffee too, for map aging. That and a little burning around the edges. Gives a real look of authenticity.


----------

